# Outlook - Besprechungsorganisator ändern



## nimenn (15. September 2004)

Moin, moin

Ich habe innerhalb Outlook folgendes Problem:

Verschiedene Termine wurden von mir als 
Besprechungsorganisator eingetragen.

Nun will ich für diese Termine diese Funktion
aber jemand anderem überlassen ohne den
Termin abzusagen und wieder neu anzulegen.
(Bisherige Rückmeldungen würden gelöscht
und es sind ca. 50 Personen betroffen)

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ciao und Danke
nimenn


----------

